# How to have my All-in-One Recognize Second Monitor (via HDMI Port)



## techgnosis (Dec 28, 2010)

I have Lenovo B540 All-In_One whose monitor went dead. That's what GeekSquad told me. I'm trying to still use the computer or at least access the hard drive by attaching a second monitor through Lenovo's HDMI Out connect slot in the back. So purchased the "DVI-D to HDMI (or vice versa)" cable (Dynex brand) for $40 from BestBuy and made the connection to my DVI monitor.

Well, Lenovo turns on but is not recognizing the second monitor! Should it automatically recognize the second monitor or are there some steps involved? I've perused the hardware support manual but there don't explain proper steps.

Does anyone know what the proper steps are when the original monitor is not working? I know for sure the computer itself is working; it's making all the right Windows start-up noise. 

Thanks everyone for any suggestions you might have to offer.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi does the keyboard have a monitor icon along the top F keys there may be one for switching the source to external, I did not see anything mentioned in the manual, but worth a look anyway.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I always use the Windows key + P to bring up that menu. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=win...xBYfMsQST0oGwDQ&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=775


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have Lenovo B540 All-In_One whose monitor went dead.
Could be hard with a dead monitor


----------



## techgnosis (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, thank you so much for your reply. To tell you the truth, I replaced the original keyboard that came with Lenovo and put in a standard Dell keyboard since I use foreign language typing a lot. I'll have to find the original keyboard. It's around somewhere.

However, Lenovo gives keyboard shortcuts like this:

Lenovo Support Express - Introducing the PalmCheck feature of the ThinkPad UltraNav Driver - ThinkPad

F6 seems to have a monitor icon but Lenovo says F6 "Moves among panes in Windows Explorer"

Aliexpress.com : Buy Free Shipping New Lenovo Wireless Bluetooth Keyboard LXH JME8002B X structure Integrated machine A700 B510 keyboard from Reliable keyboard new suppliers on SHENZHEN XINYUAN TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD



joeten said:


> Hi does the keyboard have a monitor icon along the top F keys there may be one for switching the source to external, I did not see anything mentioned in the manual, but worth a look anyway.


----------



## techgnosis (Dec 28, 2010)

Have you tried connecting to TV instead?



joeten said:


> I have Lenovo B540 All-In_One whose monitor went dead. Could be hard with a dead monitor


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Two things to note:

1) Some models have two HDMI ports, an input and an output. If yours has two, ensure you are using the output.

2) An All-In-One unit is basically a desktop PC, not a laptop. So a second screen has to be configured in Windows. The typical laptop "FN+F4" keyboard shortcut isn't likely to work.


----------



## techgnosis (Dec 28, 2010)

So I assume the rest of the computer was good. Were you able to salvage the computer in anyway or was it done when the monitor went dead? I'm still trying to salvage mine because another computer went dead.



joeten said:


> I have Lenovo B540 All-In_One whose monitor went dead.
> Could be hard with a dead monitor


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That was a quote from the OP's first post.


----------

